# The BEST Unboxing EVAR!!!!!!!!11111oneoneoneeleventyone



## ODonovan (Mar 7, 2019)

I have no words. Just watch and enjoy.





-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 7, 2019)

ODonovan said:


> I have no words. Just watch and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verry cool. I had no idea there were bits and pieces of Bf109s still floating around out there at this late date.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2019)

That is just fricken awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2019)

Don Bradshaw restoring Second World War German fighter in his Saskatoon garage


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you.
What reminds me - where all of those Buchons and whatnot from the shed (from BoB movie, disclosed a couple a years ago) went?


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 11, 2019)

ODonovan said:


> I have no words. Just watch and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? No numbers on the sprue trees? What a cheap kit!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2019)

Sweet, the guy really has some passion and a lot of knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

